# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشاور در اصفهان؛البرز صابر نژاد یامحسن الماسیان و یا...

## Pinkstar

سلام.
1- بنظرتون بین البرز صابرنژاد و محسن الماسیان کدوم برای مشاوره بهتره؟؟؟اصلا خوب هستند ؟؟ یا اینکه به فکر مشاور بهتری غیر از این دو باشم؟ (اگر میشناسید معرفی کنید)
2- اطلاع دارید محسن الماسیان امسال کدوم اموزشگاه هستند؟ چجور میتونم پیداش کنم؟در مورد هزینش اطلاعی دارید؟ 
پ.ن : واقعا نیاز به مشاور رو حس میکنم پس لطفا نگید که بهترین مشاور هر کس خودشه و ....ممنون ❤

----------


## Pinkstar

کسی نبود؟ 😢

----------


## Hellion

سلام

----------


## Pinkstar

> سلام


علیک سلام 😆 شما اطلاعی دارید؟

----------


## Navid70

گشتم نبود نگرد نیست
مشاور خوب نداریم هرکدوم یه ضعفی دارن

----------


## Pinkstar

> گشتم نبود نگرد نیست
> مشاور خوب نداریم هرکدوم یه ضعفی دارن


در مورد الماسیان اطلاعی دارید؟ دفترش کجاست؟

----------


## Navid70

> در مورد الماسیان اطلاعی دارید؟ دفترش کجاست؟


نه متاسفانه.

----------

